

Show HN: QuestionClub.co, an experiment in collaborative blogging - rrhoover
http://questionclub.co/

======
danieljeff
Great idea. Felt a lot of serendipity reading the question and posts. I wrote
about roughly the same topic 3 weeks ago.

[http://danieljeff.tumblr.com/post/47021993203/5-ways-i-
stay-...](http://danieljeff.tumblr.com/post/47021993203/5-ways-i-stay-
inspired)

Feels great to see similarities and have your inspiration hacks validated by
other smart folks. Thanks guys.

